# She's here!



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

I posted about the imminent arrival of my first LGD pup, and she has landed! Meet Cynna - a Macedonian name meaning "one who is tough"...might take a while for her to live up to her name lol.

(Edited to add) She is 1/2 Sarplaninac (hence the Macedonian name), 1/4 Caucasian Ovcharka, 1/4 Great Pyrenees.

So far so good, all meetings have gone well with other dogs, cat, chickens and of course goats, except my one male dog who doesn't like puppies - he'll take a while to warm up, but I was expecting that.

She's very mellow and taking everything in stride. The last puppy I raised was my Malinois, this is a bit of a different experience I'll tell you!!

My idea for her is that we want her bonded to all the animals here/us/the property, she won't be living exclusively in the goat pens, though I do want that to be an option for occasional situations. She'll have free range of the whole property and watch over everything. She has bonded strongly to us, the humans, which I'm totally happy about, although I'm definitely trying to encourage some independence as well! I have a pen built for her within the doe pen, which is where she'll spend time when we're both away from home working (while she's a small pup). First day out there yesterday as we were both working and it seemed to go well, some yowling initially but she settled down and when I got home she was lounging around entertaining herself and seemed pretty content.

This is my first LGD, though I have extensive experience with other breeds and worked in the dog industry (training, boarding, walking etc) for many years. Hoping it all goes smoothly!

Here she is. First photos from the evening of her arrival.





And from yesterday morning


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

(also OMG I had to try 3 different browsers to get this to post, how annoying!)


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations! What breed of LGD is she? She’s gorgeous.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

ETgoatygirl said:


> Congratulations! What breed of LGD is she? She's gorgeous.


Oh yeah, doh, I forgot to put that in there! She's 1/2 Sarplaninac, 1/4 Caucasian Ovcharka, 1/4 Great Pyrenees!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She is TOO CUTE!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is adorable!!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

She’s adorable 
I thought she was a leonberger but 1/2 Sarplainiac makes since. Congrats on getting her!


----------



## Creekbird (Mar 30, 2016)

How's your Cynna doing these days? Such a cute puppy! I'd love to see pics of her now.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow. She is adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Creekbird said:


> How's your Cynna doing these days? Such a cute puppy! I'd love to see pics of her now.


I haven't been on here much recently, just seeing this! Happy to share recent photos of my Cynna girl  She's doing great! Really awesome dog. She's about 10 months old now. Here are photos from most recent, back to the fall.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness Cynna is beautiful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Creekbird (Mar 30, 2016)

OH MY!!! She's AWESOME!!! SO beautiful! I'm so glad you saw this and posted some pics. Just spectacular!


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Cute!!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Creekbird said:


> OH MY!!! She's AWESOME!!! SO beautiful! I'm so glad you saw this and posted some pics. Just spectacular!


She's such a great dog, very happy with her. She's currently on high alert as we've had a cougar lurking around. Very glad for her presence right now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Creekbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Mossyrock said:


> She's such a great dog, very happy with her. She's currently on high alert as we've had a cougar lurking around. Very glad for her presence right now!


That's fantastic! What a wonderful thing... a noble and loyal big girl to help keep your other animals safe! <3


----------

